# What is the highest quality of flake food?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wondering what the highest quality of flake food to give to the fish I have?

I'm trying to use all the flake food I bought but I feel it may have gotten to dry and that's why the blackskirts are not eating it anymore.

Can I have a list of the highest quality of flake food to feed my fish.


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would try feeding them some live food, or frozen food every once in a while as a treat. Or regulay with the flake food. 

Also next time you go to the pet store, read all the labels and look for food that you think they would like. 

Usually black skirt tetras love to eat and will eat almost everything. You might be scaring them when you feed them, or mabye an other fish is. Since these are usually prey in the wild, they are not very calm.

If not, mabye they are sick. 

good luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are lots of good foods. Hikari & OSI are a few I like. Flake food tends to get wet and stick together as it gets old rather than dry out. It will lose vitamins over time. Its often recommended to keep extra food in sealed containers in the fridge or freezer. I don't like wardley since a goldfish flake died my water blue. Frozen food is indeed a nice treat, but don't overfeed.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I may be off here, but I am going to say that there really isn't anything as a flake that is "too dry." The primary reason for this is that flakes readily absorb water from the tank, therefore making them wet as soon as they hit the water. If they are not eating the flake as readily as before they are probably bored. Give them some variety. It does not have to be live, just different. You can do live if you want. Flake is usually a great staple. Add some shrimp pellets or bloodworms. Things along those lines. It is also possible that the flakes are a bit old. You can solve that by buying smaller portions more frequently. Most will be fine for quite some time.

The best brands I would say for foods are:
Hikari and Omega One. Followed by HBH.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while not 100% sure yet ; i am hoping to be carrying some of the best quality foods available sometime in the next couple of months..i will have several different types of flakes ; sticks ; and bits...i will let folks know when that time comes..
there are many high quality flake foods available..the thing is finding what is readily available where you live..


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I feed a lot of my fish a large variety of flake food, blood worms, brine shrimp, shrimp, scallops, squid, octopus, crab, etc. they go crazy at feeding time.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.omegasea.net/products.html


So I have tried the super colour flake. What should I get next? So many choices.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I use nothing but Omega One for my color flakes, veggie flakes, goldfish flakes, and goldfish pellets. Yeah, they cost more than other brands, but Omega One seems to be agree with the stomach's of my fish. I tried using several other brands a few years ago and had more cases of swim bladder and/or gas.


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Ditto on the Omega One. Their ingredients are primarily fresh Alaskan Seafood, not the processed fishmeal found in most flake foods in the market. It's worth the extra buck or two.

David


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I also like the omega one - their "First Flake" is a really cool product, with extra fat and protein - great for getting really finicky fish to eat.
I've had local native (temperate) marine fish eat it soon after they settled into my tanks :mrgreen:

However - for a "green" (veggie) food, I like to use the veggie flakes from Kensfish ( http://kensfish.com ) -- its a pure veggie flake with zero animal products in it, made from a mix of fresh veggies including algae.
And I can usually get a whole half pound for about $5-6 ( I end up with more than I can use, and bring alot into work to feed the tropheus and uaru in the store).
Plus the flakes from Ken are huge - my adult Severums slurp em up like mad. 

I also use a few other foods from Ken - by using them as well as the Omega One foods, I figure I end up with a good mix of ingredients and my per feeding price is much lower than if I just fed the Omega One.

(And I use my "old" leftover flakes to feed whiteworms, grindal worms, and crickets, figuring that even if the vitamins are oxidized, they still provide more nutrition than bread... )

Of course this reminds me, I need to grab a new can of First Flake soon...


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe you should try feeding them other varieties once in awhile...like flakes,small pellets,bloodworms(my fish love them)
goodluck


----------

